# On the hunt for new Recipient.........



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

I have been waiting for a call from the hospital with dates to start as my details were matched & offered last tuesday well got a call this morning recipient dosent want to start treatment this year after delaying me a week to think about it,  

So i am being re matched and should know by friday or monday if the new recipient wants to start, 

I wish i knew about the possible delays and was more warned about all this waiting around in limbo i really don't think the clinic understand what it's like, 

I just don't know what to do with myself whist i wait, I don't have a job mainly due to TTC and all the emotions and stress that go with it but thats not the only reason, 

I havent applied  for a new job before but did have an interview with sainsburys yesterday , I just need something to stop me going insane, Dh works so hard i miss him so much every minute apart feels like a lifetime, 

Dh said today to phone clinic & tell them we want our own cycle and will start Monday......... but i feel i have waited this long had all the tests etc i should carry on with eggshare but it's so hard when all i want to do is start,

I'm just not coping with the wait and being on this stupid pill , sorry to moan girls !   

Sara xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

What a bummer!

Fingers crossed your new recipient wants to start.

 for you

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks hun, 

It doesn’t help that  I am the least impatient person in the world , 

Sara xxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Sara,

I know how upsetting that is, as at the beginning of the cycle I'm on now i had to wait for a week to get an answer from my recipient and then they said no because they would be on holiday for the egg collection week. Then i had to wait another 4days for my next recipients answer (lucky i didn't have any more waiting as she said yes)

The last egg share i done i was held on Buserelin for around 2months while i waited for my recipient to D/R and each week they were saying to me she'll be ready in a week (this went on for nearly 10weeks!, then stimmed didn't go well as i was over D/R'ed and they abandoned TX after 2weeks on stimms)

Although the first egg share i done was very straight forward and i had no waiting (apart from tests)

I think if i were you I'd hang it out as the feeling you get when you know how much you've helped another couple when they've got your eggs is worth it.
I know it's going to take ages for Monday to get here but when it is here you'll look back over the week gone and think to yourself it wasn't really that long, and when you start the TX it will go so quickly!

I hope it all goes smoothly for you when you get started hun.

Love and luck
Kim.x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya sara
I understand how u are feeling and the frustration hun.We were put back a month as my recipiant hadnt had her period she wud have been on cd 55 now thankfully she came on over the weekend,the hardest part is the waiting game It really does drive u bonkers and u feel like its a lifetime away and each time that phone rings we jump up thinking CLINIC! everytime were let down,i realllly hope that u get that call soon and u can get started with ur treatment,i never thought that phone call wud come but hey after a month i did!! I hope ur not hanging around too long hunnie
best of luck
love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you girls   i just wish i would have been more prepared as i am starting to think this is just the begining of the delays, ( negitive i know ) 
.................. but like you said the feeling of helping someone and i hope and pray with all my heart we will be successful, just hope the other lady says yes, please god, 

Sara xxxx

your such a wonderful lot !!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Sending lots of recipient vibes that your new recipient says yes!!









     

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thats great thank vicki ~ think i was going a bit  feeling sorry for myself,

well as my user used to be One_day_soon.......................... !!! I will get there [br]: 2/08/06, 20:12WHAT A DIFFERENCE A DAY MAKES !!

I GOT A RECIPIENT !! WAS TOLD SHE SCREAM YES DOWN THE PHONE HOW SWEET AND WE SHOULD START IN 3 WEEKS VERY PLEASED !!!

SARA XXXXX


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

OMG WELL DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE     
WOW sara u will only be a week behind me!!!!  so we will be cycling along with eachother,theres a few ppl cycling this month 
as much as its great for us to be told we are matched with a recipiant ,imagine the joy it is for the donor who has been waiting god knows how long!!!!
love kelly


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

I hope you dont mind me butting in here but I just wanted to say Congratulations and YIPPPPEEEEE!! to Sara on the news of your recipient!!  

I have just done egg share/ICSI at Lister and although it is still very early I am happy to say that we was lucky enough to get a BFP first time! 
I would like to warn you though, as I wish someone had warned me that that when I was having tx there was a delay with the recipient in that she took a long time to have a bleed after d/r and then even longer to shed her womb lining thin enough!!! I know this isnt very common but I thought you would like to know as I wish someone had told me this could happen and then at least I would have been prepared!  If you would like any more info please feel free to PM me 

I wish you all the luck in the world and will try and keep up with your progress       

Love Tracey
xxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for that info tracey!!! much appreciated

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 
Thank you !! owwww i am so excited i took my sister to babies r us today as i got her the crib i wanted to get the crib set and things and i didnt find it hard at all ~ i then took her baby clothes shoping and got the most wonderful baby monsoon outfit ( she is having a boy ) i was so happy for her as i now know as each day passes it's my chance to possible be a mum it's a wonderful feeling ~i know the road is still long, 

Tracy hun so pleased you got a BFP ~ i remember you had to keep waiting for your recipient but it's wonderful that it all paid off ~ i'm not sure how my clinic are doing the cycles as they don't down reg us ? will find out tuesday ( i hope) 

thanks again girls,  
Sara xxx


----------

